

Super easy Sass media queries - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/sass-media-queries/

======
grantpalin
I like the screen min/max shortcuts. I do question the need for device-
specific queries, since it has been suggested that queries should be tailored
to the content and not the device. Are there going to be queries for all the
other possible mobile screen sizes? Of course not. That said, I do see a
possible exception for hi-def screens.

